# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Créez une application a l'aide du site

## Leroy Merlin

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais faire une application (android et ios) en utilisant le serveur et la donnée d'un site internet.
L'application devrait contenir 3 accès différents avec authentification  pour pouvoir consulter des fichiers (ex: PDF), exporter (ex: par mail),  ou être imprimé.
Ses fichiers devront être aussi bien accessibles sur le site comme sur l'application et être synchronisé régulièrement.

Je voulais savoir si ce n'est pas trot compliquer à faire étant donner  que j'ai très peu voire aucune connaissance dans ce domaine et combien  faut-il compter pour faire l'application.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et votre aide.

PS:Se n'est pas pour un jeux vidéo mes je pense que vous pourrez m'aider.

----------


## Narushima

Si tu te lances là-dedans sans aucun connaissance, oui, ça va être compliqué.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

En tout cas si c'est pour améliorer l'application Leroy Merlin je te soutiens à fond.

----------


## Kupris

> En tout cas si c'est pour améliorer l'application Leroy Merlin je te soutiens à fond.


 ::XD:: 

Sinon pour ce qui est de la complexité de ce genre de travail, tout dépend si tu réalises ton application en natif (ce qui te demande de maîtriser deux langages avec les spécificités de leur IDE respectif) ou via une techno qui agit sous forme de surcouche à la Xamarin (qui présente cependant des désavantages du fait d'une communauté plus réduite ainsi que des performances moindres).

Pour ce qui est du coup, s'il s'agit d'argent et non de temps, tu peux facilement t'en tirer pour au minimum 1000 balles (voir plus avec du cross platform).

Je veux bien te réaliser la version Android pour un prix compétitif sur mes heures libres  :Fourbe:

----------

